# ~~ The Truth about H$U$ ~~



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Outstanding video!! Please feel free to cross post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ettJtlmr4wM


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Several there that were good.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Really good video, Thanks Candy, I will be cross posting everywhere I can.
Thanks again.

Butch Cappel


----------

